# Yellow (Fox red) Labrador Retriever Stud



## HarryWilliams (Jan 17, 2005)

WA - NMH GMHR The Sagacious Ground Force QFTR MH

WA: "Tank" - Labrador Retriever at stud for a fee of $1000. Frozen semen available. Hips - Good, Elbows - normal, EIC & CNM clear, CERF clear (puppy/annual), Dilute clear, PRA clear, RD/OSD clear, Heart normal . Pedigree - HuntingLabPedigree

Other info at Sagacious Kennel - Home


----------

